# your best moment and your worst moment



## Lucifer 200 (Mar 14, 2008)

What is your best moment and your worst moment, you have experienced in a warhammer game


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Hard to say really. I have alot of worst moments, but my best moment was when a unit of White Lions (under old rules) beat off a saurus unit in one round of combat, and chased it down. One of the few times I've had an advantage against the scaley beasts. Needless to say, I gained a new found repect for the slow beggers. Under new rules, I can't wait to test them out.


----------



## Lucifer 200 (Mar 14, 2008)

my best moment and your worst moment are In a game I got a miss cast forlowed by a ferther duble one, resulting in the death of my vampire lord. The best moment is get a cast a spell with 3 dice got 3 6s then roled for damage and got another 2 6s which resulted in 4 dragon princes dieing ace moment


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

best moment would be in the old rules when the first volley guns came out, a really expensive unit of 15 khorne knights with a lord and army std charged a unit of dwarf xbows (when you could have dwarves as a normal unit in empire) and the lord killed every one and as the over run rule didn't exist sat on a hill between 2 volley guns at the end of my shooting phase all you could see through the smoke was the back of the lord as he ran away with only a single wound left. as to my worst moment probably during the play testing of my ogre army against high elves i placed my gnoblars badly and even though they killed a few elves the overrun wasn't kind and my ogres got reamed in the next combat phase. but to be honest there were so many bad points in the game that i had to redo large parts of the army to make it competative and it works much better now.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

best moment ether smashing a whole army with a star dragon or it is the time i smashed a whole army with a grail knight unit, the werse time is when I lost against a orger army


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

My best is as follows. During the storm of Chaos Me (Empire) against my friend (Tzeentch). 1000pts I won by turn two and lost one halberdier.

my worst not sure probaly underestimating a young gamer i know from primary school and getting my ass handed to me on a plate by his bretonians...I HATE GRAIL KNIGHTS!!!


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

I think Green Knight will soon be posting that his high elves got ripped asunder by a vicious vampire counts player who has no mercy, im not sure who that is though :grin:


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

funny ancient, it is true I did get raped by you at the weekend, the dice Gods were not on my sided, the first 2 turns were Ok I was holding my own, then from there on I was rolling lots of 1 and 2 it was shit, it was my werst game ever but it was funny :angry::shok::laugh:


----------



## Franki (May 7, 2008)

hmm lets have a think

Best Moment- First ever time i used a Helstorm rocket battery i guessed 18 inchs it "flew an addtional 10 inchs and then scored a hitfor the scatter roll it landed directly in the center of a unit of 20 sword masters and killed all bar 3.

worst Moment- My 7 strong unit of knights charged a unit of Dwarf handgunners and all bar 3 got killed by stand and shoot i then got beaten down in combat by the handgunners needless to say i was not happy


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Best-

Waaaaay back in the early '90s, killing a Slann with the only spell my Necromancer was packing (borrowed army, poor grasp of the rules- still the top)

Worst-
Having a damn bray-Shaman get off "The Beast Cowers-" on my PEGASUS KNIGHTS.

The bastard.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

best was when my crossbowmen made a unit of bretonian knights flee after close combat. really surprised me there.
Worst was when my lord andhis black guard unit was attacked on 3 sides by a duke, yeomen and knights of the realm. all dead in one turn....


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

my new worst moment would be losing combat by 1 point to a massive unit of skelletons and having my general of the empire and unit of greatswords getting run down and for a best moment my unit of 3 leadbelchers getting 28 shots off and smearing a unit of phoenix guard across the landscape is definately in there


----------



## Da Once & Future Git (Jun 13, 2008)

In a recent game, my 23 elf spearmen unit + commander failed their terror check (dub 6's) from a treeman and fled (dub 6's again) making them just clip a unit of 5 Waywatchers. 350pts gone:shok:. Next turn I sent a RBT his way 6 to hit, 5 to wound, failed ward, 5 to remove his last 3 wounds!!:taunt: Death wasn't good enough for that piece of lumber!


----------



## necronleader (Jun 26, 2008)

My best moment: my favorite moment was watching as my friend's terminators ran off the board after failing their leadership test. Also, watching my friend lose his obliterators using Deep Strike.

My worst moment: fielding a monolith and losing it on the first turn due to 1 lucky lascannon shot right before a giant fielding of 11 terminators right next to my warriors. :threaten: However that turned around after I killed 10 in close combat before finally Phasing Out. :so_happy:


----------



## Sasquatch (Jun 6, 2008)

coolest moment: 1000point game ended up with my mage in close combat with his mage, his swordsman and my spearmen killed each other. They were the last models left on the table.

Worst: Tomb kings v. High elves, at a small tournament. He had a cheesy list, every model had a bow, he had two mages and two bolt throwers, a magic bow on his noble. Pit of shades, with irresistible force nearly every turn hurts skekes a lot, also arrow attraction helped rip through my units. Tomb King skeletons are sooo slow.

The Unhappy Sasquatch


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

coolest moment has changed, I had another game with ancient on friday. It was a 2250 point game and I got a draw. All he had left was 10 dwarfs, and 1 slayer, I had a treb left. The coolest moment was when my grails smashed throw 2 unit of 15 dwarfs, 10 thunders, a cannon, and a unit of 10 dwarfs. sweetness, all most revenge


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Best was when one tactical marine defeated a 9 ork loota squad, who failed their leadership, ran, and then he proceeded to chase them off the board. ^_^

Worst was when I pounded a terminator squad with a direct hit from a vindicator and all but one made their 5+ save.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

I've just killed a dragon of high elf choppy death with my ogre hunter on the 2nd turn of the game and beaten of a charge from 2 units of knights with mere gnoblars (admittedly I was absurdly lucky with the stand and shoot killing 6 knights on the way in with sharp stuff 36 out of 40 shots hit and around half that wounded)


----------



## Snorri O'dubhda (May 14, 2008)

best moment- first tournement game. Really exciting.

Worst moment- Having to re rank up my skaven dead after my first Tourne battle. there was a lot of dead and took a lot of time


----------



## officer kerky (Jun 12, 2008)

lets see the best and worst moment i have had during 40k(only what i collect). ummmm
o got 1. the worst time i had during a batlle was when i versed the sisters of battle. silly me thought that this would be a very quick game for me. playing 2500points. i toatly underestimated the strenght of the sisters of battle. i had first turn. bad move for me. i didnt even ket one kill in. then all hell opened upand i was dead in abouth 5turns. my opponent wiped out my entire army of guard like it was nothing because i normally go out dying hard. at the end of the battle my death pile was full when hes dead pile was nothing not 1 model.

the best would be now when i totally owned my friends eldar megaforce and his allies orks all in 3turns with the help of my allies necrons we were unstoppable. sure we lost a couple of men. 30 men of mine i took on a suicide way to oppose ork choppa's. deep striking right in the middle of his army. hahaha. totaly got him surprised.


----------

